# Ability to record past by X amount of time



## Herolordman (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys, as you know, the PS4 has the ability to record the past gameplay by intervals of 1, 3, and 5 minutes. So for example, if I am playing (not recording or streaming), but I do something I want to save, I can hit the "share" button" and it saves the past minute (since I have it set to 1 minute). The issue is that it is very cumbersome to move the clips back and forth to the computer, so it would be nice if I could just abandon the PS4 feature altogether and just use OBS. Other programs have this ability and call it various things. Bandicam has it, NVIDIA shadowplay has it, and even the Hauppauge software now has this feature. My problem is that I am on Mac, and none of these are available on mac. OBS can take it even a step further by allowing to select "save past 1, 2, 3, etc minutes" on the fly instead of being locked to one interval at the settings. As far as I know OBS doesnt currently support this "record back in time" feature, although it may and I just havent found it. This feature is very important because it allows me to only save the parts I like when they happen, as opposed to having to preemptively just record EVERYTHING and then having to go and find the part I like in a NLE.


----------



## Herolordman (Oct 2, 2015)

2 things. I notice that there is an OBS feature called "replay buffer" that is supposed to do this, but I cannot find it. Secondly, I can add a "stream" delay, and choose as many seconds as id like, so now I just need to be able to send that "stream" to my computer somehow so that it is streaming a minute behind on my computer and then I record when I want to save the past minute.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 2, 2015)

Replay buffer is only available in the old OBS, it has not been added to OBS MP yet. It will be added eventually.


----------



## Herolordman (Oct 3, 2015)

Since it has the ability to at least delay a stream, is there a way to stream to myself somehow, and then when something I want to record happens, I simply record a capture of the delayed stream coming into my computer?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 4, 2015)

No.


----------

